# Hey Harry they stole your jig.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yep, Harry has been cheated out of a lot of money. Woodpecker has latched on to Harry's router ski jig and they are going to make a lot of money.


https://www.woodpeck.com/woodpecker...hPartners&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=15095


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Yep, Harry has been cheated out of a lot of money. Woodpecker has latched on to Harry's router ski jig and they are going to make a lot of money. https://www.woodpeck.com/woodpecker...hPartners&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=15095


Woodpecker knows who the tool addicts are. Me, I'll take two flat pieces tied together parallel and use some wax or non friction tape to let the router slide. And then only on stuff wider than my 6 inch jointer. Lots of ways to handle that situation for less than $900.

Here's an alternative, depending on your tool collection: The second method involves some hand plane work. And of course, you can flatten one side with a hand plane. If you're milling much of these oversized chunks, you undoubtedly have at least a planer and likely a small jointer. Don't forget what you can do with just a long hand plane.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I got the same email. My reaction: Another way to relieve on of the onerous burden of an over-filled bank account.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

They are so simple to make. This one is a bit fancier, still simple. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/Router-Flattening-Sled/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email

I figure most of us have all the materials needed to make one, floating around in our shops.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Got one in process right now. Scrap lumber and some left over aluminum angle that was gathering dust. Out of pocket...nada...red cent. And, it'll accept a 3' X 5" slab. Not that I could lift one that big.
Stone Coat Countertops sells an even bigger one that looks more robust than than the peckerwood one. It's only $399.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don, on a number of occasions I've stated that it was not ME who invented the skis, commercial versions at ridiculous prices have been around for many years. It does appear however that they hadn't been introduced to the forum when I became a member so I produced many projects using skis for many purposes and made it clear that skis would not be in daily use but when they were used, most of the time it would have been difficult if not impossible to achieve the desired result any other way.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey gang, sorry about my post on milling wide boards. Not sure how, but I put it in the wrong string.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hey gang, sorry about my post on milling wide boards. Not sure how, but I put it in the wrong string.


Like my wife says "Don't sweat the small stuff". :surprise:


----------

